# My Mushrooms had a Baby :)



## mpskittles (Aug 18, 2009)

im just so excited, i had to share 







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice. *w3 Give it some time. You'll be ripping em off the rock and sellin em. They grow like weeds.:truckin:


----------

